# Your pet's MBTI type



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

I was just wondering what my cat's MBTI was.
So what is the MBTI of your pet (if you have one)?
For me:
Pickle: ESTJ, commander and bully
Bou: INTJ, independent and murderous
Emperor Lord Darth MoominKirby Thor Morpheus Hendrix the Whimsical Virtuoso of Swegville: ENFP (he was named after me)


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I love this thread lol

Daisy the dog - ENFJ she was sooooo sweet R.I.P Daisy 
Mr. Fuzzims the cat - ESFP God I love and miss him so much R.I.P Mr. Fuzzimz
Stella the cat (Fuzzims sister) - INFP she was a real pip, that one....


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

My Russian Blue Cat = hmmm definitely a Fe user. INFJ. 
My little sister's black cat = ESFP, just like her..
My Dog Cotton = ESFP


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Mia (my cat): INTJ
Wiggles (dog #1): xNFP, probably ENFP - she's become much more withdrawn with age, though.
Tanner (dog #2): ESFP


----------



## BoPeep (Jul 5, 2013)

My pets:
2 dogs, one ESTP and one ESFP.
3 cats, an ESTJ, an ISTJ, and an ISTP.

They are all S, haha! I need an N animal


----------



## xSly (Nov 24, 2013)

I may be dreaming, but I feel as though my dog was an INTJ. 

I bonded with him as a puppy, and I feel as though I forged part of his personality. 

Sincerely enjoyed playing with the people he trusted, let go of his childish inhibitions when doing so. 
Unforgiving of betrayal or being insincere with him. Spent time with only people he cared the most. Still polite to strangers, but exercised caution when doing so. Frequently would spend time alone, even when pushed to bond with others. Very observant of situations from afar, and would click with decisiveness into action. Unhesitating in dangerous situations, raw animal (subconscious) instinct. Very fair and wary of handling disputes. Intense curiosity for more. Loved walking in solitude and exploring on hikes. Reserved affection for those who mattered. Often carried a sense of apathy or indifference which could quickly be shaken off. 
A multitude of masks on the inside, but an unconditional love between us. 

I know I'm probably reading into him wayy to much, but I want to believe
I saw a reflection of myself in him.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

the two cats i had in the past, meow and darwin:
meow was intj and darwin was enfp 
my cat now, miko, is deeeefinitely an infp... we are kindred spirits.


----------



## bryguy (Jul 9, 2013)

My cat is a total entp. He figured out how to open closed doors and he's always messing with the sweet albeit dumber ISFP cat.


----------



## Lionfart (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm... oh how interesting....

*Cotton:* (Maltese, Female, 10) I swear this dog acts just like me sometimes... but I thinks she's more of an ISFP.

*Baxter:* (3/4 Yorkie 1/4 Maltese, Male 10) Oh he's... he's an ISTP or ISTJ. Oh gosh he's adorable. Lil' mutt spunk he's got.

*DiDi:* (German Shepherd, Female, 5) She's an ENFJ I think, just a quiet one. Gosh she's such a good dog.

*Gwen:* (1/2 German Shepherd 1/2 Great Pyrenees, Female, 3) Gosh she's... she's like an ESFJ or an ENFP. Just a very selfish needy one. XD

*Sigmond Froyd:* (Shitzu, Male, 10 months) ENFP or ENTP. He's a total, I mean TOTAL turd.

*Annabell:* (Maltese, Female, 10 months) INFJ, a really, really sassy one. Total tease.


----------



## TuringMachine (Jan 28, 2017)

*Male cat*: curious about new people who come to the house. Very loving to everyone. Sometimes, he wants to be alone, and will get annoyed if someone tries to pet him or if the female cat tries to sleep by his side. Not a good hunter and not smart (when it comes to sensory things like opening a door). My mother thinks he's intelligent, because he seems to understand what's happening on TV. ENFJ.

*Female cat*: used to hide when new people came to our house. Unless she's scared of you, she will always accept love. Will let you put her on your lap, although she might try to sneakily leave after a few seconds. Good hunter and smart. Also good at stealing my food. ISFP.


----------



## isuals (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh for gods sake


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

My cat is an ISTP....as are all cats


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

my cat is Si Ti Ne Fe


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

Anthropomorphize

https://psychcentral.com/news/2010/03/01/why-do-we-anthropomorphize/11766.html


----------

